# How do we give back a timeshare to Vistana?HELP!



## Jimbo999 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hello all,I'm new to all this so please excuse any stupid questions I may have.

My mother purchased 2 weeks at Vistana resort many years ago. She hardly used it and can no longer do so due to ill health.

My mother wants to get rid of the timeshare but I don't want the burden of the annual maintenance and rarely go on holiday myself. She realises that she won't get anything for it despite paying over $15,000 for it initially so we asked Vistana to take it back. Their response was give it to a relative or gift it to a charity! Having searched online it seems charities won't accept them,or if they will they want a hefty donation with it and no relative wants to be burdened with the annual maintenance fees.

My mother is at her wits end with worry now is constantly being approached by scammers offering to buy it for $xxx in upfront fees.I am worried she will pay one of these companies in desperation.

Has anyone managed to give theirs back? What happens if she just refuses to pay the fees? Are there any genuine companies out there we can deal with to get rid of these weeks? Any help would be appreciated as I really don't know how to resolve thins.Thanks!


----------



## MommaBear (Oct 26, 2011)

I gave mine away here on TUG.


----------



## Gophesjo (Oct 26, 2011)

*Take a look at*

Take a look at the sticky in the *Bargain Deals *thread (under *Buying, Selling Renting*) that is titled "How Can I Give Away My Timeshare" for directions.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 26, 2011)

Someone will want the Vistana weeks your mom has.  Vistana had a huge SA a few years ago, bringing the entire resort back to Five-Star quality.  

Disclose MF's and week numbers, area within the resort, whether it's float or fixed, etc.  You cannot give too much information.  Someone will take the weeks and pay the closing costs.


----------



## theo (Oct 26, 2011)

Jimbo999 said:


> Has anyone managed to give theirs back? What happens if she just refuses to pay the fees? Are there any genuine companies out there we can deal with to get rid of these weeks? Any help would be appreciated as I really don't know how to resolve thins.Thanks!



Different resorts have different policies regarding taking "deedbacks" (accepting deed in lieu of foreclosure). *No* resort is ever actually *required* to take "deedbacks", however.

Simply "refusing to pay the fees" is a bad idea with legal consequences --- and completely unnecessary.
The advice already provided by others above is sound. Join TUG for $15 and offer (at no additional advertising cost to you) to give the weeks away for free in the "Bargain Deals" section. *Someone* (not me) will certainly be interested and Mom can then get out "clean"....and permanently. 

Whatever you do, *Don't let her pay ANY upfront fees to ANY company ANYWHERE on Planet Earth!*


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 26, 2011)

Please consider giving your timeshare away here on TUG, to a private individual who would like to own it.

Why?
-You can give it away yourself for nearly no cost.
-You can control the transfer process to make sure it is truly transferred out of your name.
-You won't have to deal with companies that may or may not be Legit.
-You can transfer it to a private individual who will be happy to have it for their own use.
-You will have the satisfaction of knowing that you ended your ownership legally and ethically.

There are two places on TUG where you can give away your TS's for free (no charge for the Ads.)  There are other cheap and free sites on the internet, as well.

TUG Marketplace - the only cost is your TUG membership - $15 (List it for $1 and it will automatically go in the Bargain Basement Ads.)

Bargain Deals  - Totally FREE! - just write a simple post with all the pertinent info.  In your post, include the following info.:
-resort name
-unit size
-season owned
-maintenance fee
-current reservations​
To make it more attractive I would:

1) Pay 2011/12 maintenance fees and don't ask for reimbursement.

2) Pay for the title transfer (you can get a simple title transfer with no escrow or title search for about $100.)  Many people have used Tugger TTT (Alan) at Time Travel Traders for this service in the past, but he is retired and is referring most business to Lisa Short for this service - 1.706.969.8906  readylegal@gmail.com  Lisa has been receiving good reviews on TUG.

3) Reserve a popular holiday week in 2011/12 for the new owner​
Good luck!


----------



## aliikai2 (Oct 26, 2011)

*I have emailed and pm'd you*

I may know how to help you with these, Greg



Jimbo999 said:


> Hello all,I'm new to all this so please excuse any stupid questions I may have.
> 
> My mother purchased 2 weeks at Vistana resort many years ago. She hardly used it and can no longer do so due to ill health.
> 
> ...


----------



## jerseygirl (Oct 26, 2011)

I gave away a couple of weeks this year with no need to prepay maintenance fees (2011 was paid and used by us ---> new owners' usage started in 2012).  Had takers pretty much immediately.  

It's a great resort (and great II trader).  We just found ourselves with way more weeks than we could use.  Still own there -- just not as many weeks as before!


----------

